# Horse afraid of water?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Try just spraying his leg, so that he understands its not that bad. 
and once he gets used to that just spray him (not in the face, with warm water) undtil he realizes its not going to eat him, lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses do not bathe themselves. Humans have decided that they need to be bathed, and so introduced bathing to horses.

So, since it's not something a horse will do naturally, they have to be _trained_ to accept it, just the way they're trained to accept a rider.

Also remember that spraying a horse on the face is akin to blinding and deafening them, because their eyes and ears are their first line of defense against predators. It's natural for them to fight you taking away their sight and hearing.

With all that in mind, as ridergirl stated, start with their feet and legs and work your way up to their body. Use a hose with very little pressure at first, so they can get used to the idea.

If you just turn a hose on and start spraying them with a high pressure nozzle, of _course_ they're going to freak out. They have _no_ clue what you're doing.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't start with the hose. Some horses see the hose as something very scary. Because it often resembles a snake on the ground and sprays loud hard water on them. They don't understand that. I would start out with someone holding him at his head and using a bucket of water and sponge. And work the sponge on his body. That might help a bit more being not as threatening. And if he moves around let him but be sure to keep that wet sponge on him then when he stops moving around or fussing then remove the sponge. That will be his reward for being good. If he stands quietly he gets what he wants. That is what I did for my horse I had before who was TERRIFIED of the water. It worked really well. By the end of his first bath he was pretty well settled.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will often give my young horses their first bath right after a very long workout on a hot day when they are tired, sweaty, and itchy. I don't tie them so that if they feel like they have to get away, they can without getting hurt, then I start with no nozzle on and very low pressure. I start by just letting the water hit the ground beside them and then move it onto one of their front feet. If they move, just keep them in a circle around you and keep the water aimed at their feet (make sure that neither you or the horse gets tangled in the hose or lead) until they stop moving. Then take the water away and give them a scratch. Then start over and slowly move up their body as they accept it. It won't take them but just a few days of that to figure out that a nice cool bath after a hot workout feels darn good and they stand perfectly still.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with Smrobs on this one...tying a frightened horse, can actually enhance his fear, because when a horse is afraid, he wants to move his feet. So having him on a lead rope, in an enclosed area like a round pen, or small paddock, so you can just move with him, while keeping the water running, and allowing him to move around you, and figure out the water's not going away, nor does it hurt, is usually the most effective route. There are other trainers who will simply snub them up good to a solid post, and just set back a good distance, and just spray the ground around, and eventually the horse, until he figures it out for himself that it's not going away, and eventually stands there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I will also slowly work up the pressure of the water and then start using my thumb over the end of the hose to create a spray before ever putting a nozzle on the hose.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

i have been working with this same problem for quite some time with a mustang i take care of. she is not fearful of anything really. BUT, when you bring her anywhere with running water or near a hose she does her "scared dance". I've been taking her down to the creek every time i take her out, and she is slowly getting better and better with it. but let me tell you, it has been a task. i've tried many different methods, and none of the ones i've heard have have worked at all thus far. 

the only thing that seems to be making progress is walking down the creek with her, and rubbing water onto her with my hands. i'll get a scoop of it in my hand, pour it onto her (which she still isn't really sure about), then pet her with my wet hands. after we go down to the creek i always present the hose to her, just to check it out and remind her that it isn't a monster. i got her completely soaked in water yesterday without a fight, which i was quite happy about 

it's been a really slow process, but being agressive with her does no good at all. i've had to be very patient with her, and she is VERY slowly making progress (we started this task about a month or two ago).

any suggestions on what else to do with her?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My horse isn't afraid of water, but he's afraid of the washrack (since it's a giant monster that keeps him cool when it's 115 outside lol). What I've started doing is taking him right by the washrack and hosing him off there. He doesn't have to enter the washrack, and is learning that every time he's near it, he gets to be cooled off and he gets to graze a little (the washrack is in the pasture). Now he's starting to show and interest in entering the washrack. Maybe you can try taking him to the wash area, hold him, give him treats and pet him, and have somebody else spray water but not towards or at him. Then, he can associate water with good things. Slowly start spraying him with water, too, while giving him treats and petting him. Also make sure you never start pulling hard on the rope, when I do that while leading my horse to the washrack, he starts getting tense and freaking out. I then realize that I'm pulling on him, calm down and walk next to him and he's fine.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a hose nozzle that has 7 or 8 different settings that helps out greatly with the process of getting horses used to water. The favorite setting for this task is the "mist" setting. It is not scary at all and gently mists the horses with a very fine spray. When starting horses this is the setting we use on their legs and working up onto their bodies and necks. When they seem to be getting accustomed to the mist after a week or so then we start with the mist and move over to the "shower" setting and if they get nervous we go back down but usually it works like a charm. Good Luck!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

justinebee said:


> iit's been a really slow process, but being agressive with her does no good at all. i've had to be very patient with her, and she is VERY slowly making progress (we started this task about a month or two ago).
> 
> any suggestions on what else to do with her?


A month or two is really no time at all and if you are making progress with what you're doing, I wouldn't change a thing (and you right about being aggressive...that never works).


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you everyone....i dont think he really is afraid of water as much as it is the hose cuz he LOVES playin in the water trough


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

My horse is the same. Dx He swears it's some method of killing him. xD For baths I just use a wash cloth and ring it out a little then go over him that way. After he gets used to that I just keep more water on it and scrub him down.


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kawairashii-Thanx a bunch i will try that.......it might just work


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem~! Hope it works~ >w< <3 :3


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

i hope so too.............:/


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it is the noise of the water through the hose that causes anxiety therefore I start by getting them use to noise while grooming. I also have the luxury of warm water that is not as much a shock when you start wetting the legs.


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah ive tried that he just sees the hose or any water not in a bucket or trough as somthing that out to get him and yes sometimes that includes rain but not always


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of excellent advice.



smrobs said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention that I will also slowly work up the pressure of the water and then start using my thumb over the end of the hose to create a spray before ever putting a nozzle on the hose.


I have cheap $3 brass nozzles from WalMart on the ends of my water hoses that I can quickly adjust the spray.

One of my horses likes a pretty heavy spray on his chest and that's where it ends; I have to lighten the spray for the rest of him and I sort of mist his tummy.

Another one doesn't like a heavy spray anywhere.

The other two don't care what I do for the most part unless they've got skin allergies and the heavy spray hurts.

Point-being the 3 yr old may not now or ever be comfortable with a a heavy spray hitting him. Since, as someone else mentioned, it is us humans that have decided horses need baths, we should accommodate them as much as we can while still teaching them to accept a bath in a mannerly fashion.

I do not use a water hose on anyone's face --- ever. It's a pain but the horse should not be subjected to being made to feel like he's going to drown, lose his eyesight and his hearing all at once by having a water hose flailing water around his face.

I *really* agree with letting the horse be loose, so he doesn't feel confined. Granted all horses should probably learn to stand in cross-ties but not for bathing when they are green.

My horses are all older, well-seasoned and will stand in cross ties but when I bath them, I bring them out in yard, drop the rope and nobody moves<-----that would be a yard full of grass and by moving I mean no one puts their head down to try and graze or walk off. They may do some weight shifting and head swinging going after a fly but they are content to stand still because that's how they have been taught.

Hope all the great posts are helpful


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't use those brass nozzles, I don't like having to use 2 hands to adjust the spray (and I am not coordinated enough to do it with one) LOL.

This is the type of nozzle that I graduate to after they are calm with being sprayed.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I can't use those brass nozzles, I don't like having to use 2 hands to adjust the spray (and I am not coordinated enough to do it with one) LOL.
> 
> This is the type of nozzle that I graduate to after they are calm with being sprayed.


I like those too but I have a penchant for breaking them and not when I'm bathing the horse - lol lol

It does get exciting with the brass nozzle when I forget which hand I have the hose in and turn the nozzle the wrong way --- I am so glad my horses are forgiving and the worse they give me is the "you really ARE an idiot" look - lol


----------

